# Easy punching power test



## UncleSamPatriot (Aug 3, 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/V-R99WUo2Ow[/video]
In the video I show how it works, the formula and such.
To all you guys who want to test your punching power (Kicking and other strikes too.), there is a simple way. Herman Digital Trainer.http://www.goherman.com


You simply take the accelerometer,attach it to the bag and hit the bag. More it accelerates, more force you put out. If you multiple acceleration times mass, you get those nice results in newtons that Fight Science and other programs putout.


It can also approximate PSI. Herman is cheap too.

Have you tried any other machines for measuring, how they were? I am very interested in all sorts of meters.


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, looks like a reliable enough instrument. Here are some average Bone Densities incase you want to know if that Shoryuken you have been working on is enough to break a rib.

Typical values for some types of human bones are: 


*bone
*
*compressive strength (MPa)
*
femur (upper leg)

167

humerus (upper arm)

132

radius (forearm)

114

tibia (shin)

159

cervical vertebrae (neck)

10

lumbar vertebrae (lower back)

5


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 3, 2011)

There is more to striking than just power , you could have two punches of equal power but one is done in such a way that the force penetrates deep into the opponent whilst with the other , most of the force is wasted exploding on the surface.


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 3, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> There is more to striking than just power , you could have two punches of equal power but one is done in such a way that the force penetrates deep into the opponent whilst with the other , most of the force is wasted exploding on the surface.



I'm not so sure about that.

While technically a high speed low mass strike will cause the energy to disperse without causing significant penetration and damage.

I think you would find a Heavier strike would need to be travelling so slow in order to strike with the* same power *as the low mass high speed strike that neither strike would deliver sufficient energy.

As such a measure of Force is accurate enough to determine if sufficient energy is being transmitted whether it comes from a fast light punch or a slow heavy kick.

Taking your insight in context one might argue that a fast light punch(low power) is insufficient at delivering enough energy into the target unless you add to the mass of the fist with the mass of the body thereby delivering the mass of the whole body weight in motion which will be reflected in a simple measurement of force(high power).

Therefore a tool like this I believe would be excellent for determining if you really are putting the oomph into your strikes.

The amount of power needed is target dependent so in theory striking any target harder than needed is merely unnecessarily favouring Power in lieu of speed which is a poor trade off if that extra power is not needed. In general I think the idea is to strike as fast as possible while delivering sufficient power for the chosen target. There will however always be times when High Power strikes are needed so it doesn't hurt to know you have got them.


----------

